# Leopard Kills and Scalps people in India



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Did anyone else see this?

Leopard strikes out - Leopard attack caught on camera (note: graphic content) - Title1


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

bloody hell that pic is HORRIBLE


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

What you don't see is whether the "victims" were taunting the leopards in the way that we've seen many asian people do on snake videos.....poking them with sticks, or trying to get close for a photo etc. So how come the photographers just so happened to have their cameras there and ready for what would have been a lightening-fast attack?:hmm::whistling2:


----------



## BOiiL3D_FROG (Feb 21, 2010)

Yum, i love that guys Toupee, colour really suits his complexion

Aaron


----------



## cueball (Dec 22, 2010)

Id of just got the leopard in a triangle choke until it tapped out.

Im with mrcriss on this one though, I think its highly likely the 'victims' where taunting the leopards, why else would people have cameras at hand and turned on, I know my cameras take a few seconds to load and be ready to take pictures by which time these attacks would have been over and done with.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a leopard being a leopard... get out the way fool!:lol2:


----------



## x Sarah x (Nov 16, 2007)

Y'know the only part of that slideshow that made me sad...was the part were it said a Leopard was captured but later died of its injuries. Nuff said.


----------



## Atonks (Nov 1, 2009)

Nice looking leopard though wish i could have one especially if i could set it upon people 
My dogs are too friendly to attack so might have have to get a gaurd leopard  hehe


----------



## ressieyeyx (Jan 6, 2012)

That's what i think too .


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm with the leopard - poor animal.


----------



## devg55 (Jun 7, 2011)

I'm unsure on this cus it makes sense how there just happened to be a camera there...but your forgetting, this is one of the most densly populated countries on the planet...I'm half Indian and iv been there twice and if theres one thing I know, its that everyone has a phone and is on it all the time haha. It's madness over there. There had to be some animal cruelty involved to provoke the leapord but then what you have also got to remember is that Hindus (which is What i half am) find animals sacred, especially tigers/ big cats. I don't know the full story so i couldnt argue against it being the animals fault or the humans fault...for all we know they could have been trying to feed it and that's angry pussy? 

But like i said...i dont know so can't take sides before someone opens a debate on what I've said...


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

devg55 said:


> I'm unsure on this cus it makes sense how there just happened to be a camera there...but your forgetting, this is one of the most densly populated countries on the planet...I'm half Indian and iv been there twice and if theres one thing I know, its that everyone has a phone and is on it all the time haha. It's madness over there. There had to be some animal cruelty involved to provoke the leapord but then *what you have also got to remember is that Hindus (which is What i half am) find animals sacred,* especially tigers/ big cats. I don't know the full story so i couldnt argue against it being the animals fault or the humans fault...for all we know they could have been trying to feed it and that's angry pussy?
> 
> But like i said...i dont know so can't take sides before someone opens a debate on what I've said...


With all due respect, that's why various creatures have their teeth pulled out to take part in roadside entertainment is it?


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

end of the day the people should stop breeding and taking over the leopards land and killing there prey for fun/ and them. poor things are always getting attacked by locals for just being there. its only going to get worse the more us people take over there space. hate seeing stuff like that:devil::devil::bash::bash::devil::devil:


----------



## devg55 (Jun 7, 2011)

Like i said i dont know the story...and i don't want a debate...I also said there must have been the some.animal cruelty involved...Noones perfect...us himans are the biggest threat to all life on earth...its a shame people cant respect the planet rather then think carelessly bout destroying it.


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

Looking at the first few photos, i find it strange why an animal would wonder into such a populated and what looks like well built up area.... wouldn't they normally shy away from this or stick to the outskirts....


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

What beautiful animals! :flrt: And wow, that man's head :gasp:


----------



## George_Millett (Feb 26, 2009)

philipniceguy said:


> end of the day the people should stop breeding and taking over the leopards land and killing there prey for fun/ and them. poor things are always getting attacked by locals for just being there. its only going to get worse the more us people take over there space. hate seeing stuff like that:devil::devil::bash::bash::devil::devil:



This time it isn't us killing off the natural prey of the leopard far from it we have actually given them something easier to kill. There was a nature shock documentary on this a while back, last year maybe. 

The path is a little convoluted but essentially the numbers of Indian vultures have crashed due to the use of the drug Dicolfenac being used on cattle. Due to religious reasons cattle aren't consumed/ cremated and it is a crime to leave one in distress so animals in pain get dosed up with the stuff.

Once dead the bodies get taken to large areas and left effectively to rot. Vultures would normally congregate around these areas to take advantage of this ready supply of reasonably fresh meat and clean it up very quickly. Unfortunatly it seems that Dicolfenac effects the Kidneys of Vultures and builds up in their systems in a similar manner that DDT does causing them to starve to death as the condition causes some kind of lethargy if not flat out kidney failure.

Due to the lack of Vultures there was a large quantity of meat left lying around in these dedicated cattle graveyards and as nature abhors a vacuum India's feral dog population has literally exploded in response to this supply. As a side effect this has also caused a Rabies epidemic in the Indian Sub continent. 

These feral dogs are a lot easier to catch than anything else so the leopards have started attacking them in preference to any other prey and are now beginning to follow them into towns and cities much the same way that foxes have in our towns and cities. 

Problem is that a leopard is capable of doing a lot more damage to someone than your common or garden urban fox when we get into close contact with them.

Reading the report on another website it says there have only been 2 attacks in 5 years which kinda surprised us as I am fairly sure that a couple more got featured on that Documentary.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

Jamiioo said:


> Looking at the first few photos, i find it strange why an animal would wonder into such a populated and what looks like well built up area.... wouldn't they normally shy away from this or stick to the outskirts....


It's a common site these days, though it will get rare as more are killed. Because there wild prey and natual home is now so low, they often now go into built up areas to look foor food such as feral dogs and live stock, And young pass though built up areas to get to other places not knowing the dangers. When the Leopards are sighted mass amounts of people run after then bangging things, waving metal bars, knifes'ect. This ofcause wires the Leopard.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

It could have been filmed and these might be stills, but then they would surely upload the video :hmm: saying that, it's not impossible to miss a quick attack if you know what you're doing with technology lol

I hate it when people speculate things and write them out as fact, the bottom line is we weren't there and we don't know what happened properly. 

Also, people saying they feel more sorry for the leopard...you have issues.


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

George_Milllett said:


> This time it isn't us killing off the natural prey of the leopard far from it we have actually given them something easier to kill. There was a nature shock documentary on this a while back, last year maybe.
> 
> The path is a little convoluted but essentially the numbers of Indian vultures have crashed due to the use of the drug Dicolfenac being used on cattle. Due to religious reasons cattle aren't consumed/ cremated and it is a crime to leave one in distress so animals in pain get dosed up with the stuff.
> 
> ...


how are we doing them a favour they got no "normal" prey left because of us. i see the program and im glad they started eating all the dogs (i love dogs BTW) with all the deer so on being hunted for food/fun the poor leopards have no other way to live and they are doing humans a favour eating all the dogs as they are breeding and getting into packs so on and attacking humans two. i have a few friends that live out there and they are always telling me the truth not what the media shows on leopard attacks so on. poor people but a leopard don't just attack a bunch of humans for fun there is *only 1 reason it attacks and that is to defend itsself.* A young child i could beleave it might attack if no other prey was around as us humans detroyed it all. I also think foxs are getting picked on here aswell and this is also not nice they are only trying to live. there are many foxs living by me at least 2 adult pairs and 5 young that i can tell. i see at least 1 everynight while walking my dogs. stunning just wish people would leave wild foxes alone.:devil:. yes i also can tell they are getting bolder and bolder as i had one come within a few mitres of me and my dogs (on lead) but how else are they going to eat??? if foods close to humans then animals come *END OF*


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

I've got to say, leopards are widely considered the most unpredictable of big cats. Safari guides who would happily be in close proximity with a lion would stay well clear of a leopard. I read a story a while back of a guy who kept big cats his entire life as house pets, his children grew up with lions and tigers, at one point he acquired a leopard, it killed one of his children in it's teenage years, not because of provocation, but just because it fancied a go.
There's no evidence this animal (or animals) were provoked and I'd have no problem believing that it wasn't. It may have been, but seems a bit insulting to the victims to assume it was.


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

I've just been emailed by a friend who has seen this thread and asked to post this as there is loads of miss information going around about this and he wanted to clear it and the photographers name. 

Hopefully this will help a few people.

"The guy who took the photos was Manas Paran who photographs for merinews in india, he over heard the news that a leopard was in the village local to him so went for photographs. 

The leopard didn't die of its injuries, it was tranqulised and checked over by a vet at assam state zoo, where it was later released back into the wild."


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

devg55 said:


> I'm unsure on this cus it makes sense how there just happened to be a camera there...but your forgetting, this is one of the most densly populated countries on the planet...I'm half Indian and iv been there twice and if theres one thing I know, its that everyone has a phone and is on it all the time haha. It's madness over there. There had to be some animal cruelty involved to provoke the leapord but then what you have also got to remember is that Hindus (which is What i half am) find animals sacred, especially tigers/ big cats. I don't know the full story so i couldnt argue against it being the animals fault or the humans fault...for all we know they could have been trying to feed it and that's angry pussy?
> 
> But like i said...i dont know so can't take sides before someone opens a debate on what I've said...


Your half a religion? Is that half the good bits none of the bad? All the good bits none of the bad>?


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Spikebrit said:


> I've just been emailed by a friend who has seen this thread and asked to post this as there is loads of miss information going around about this and he wanted to clear it and the photographers name.
> 
> Hopefully this will help a few people.
> 
> ...


Thaaank you!! 

And this, Ladies and Gentlemen, is why you don't just go around assuming things without knowing the full story.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Kat91 said:


> Thaaank you!!
> 
> And this, Ladies and Gentlemen, is why you don't just go around assuming things without knowing the full story.


err......Doesn't mean to say that's true!:whistling2:

Do you believe everything you hear third hand?


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

in the actual artile it was clear that it was a different leopard that was kiled.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> err......Doesn't mean to say that's true!:whistling2:
> 
> Do you believe everything you hear third hand?


USA Today said exactly the same thing, so I'm gonna take a guess that it's 100% true.

Source - Leopard Kills Man


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Devi said:


> USA Today said exactly the same thing, so I'm gonna take a guess that it's 100% true.
> 
> Source - Leopard Kills Man


Well of course! Because the news has _never_ got it wrong!:whistling2: 
All I'm saying is, that having seen the way the public act around large wildlife, I would not be surprised if the gentleman was trying to get close to the leopard for some kind of macho stunt. The leopard was clearly cornered in some kind of garage (that's why it attacked!)....would you have gone in there to try get it out? Or would you have given it a very wide berth, let it come out in it's own time, and call the authorities? I suggest that he and the photographer were trying to get some lovely footage, and it backfired....in which case, it's their own fault, and they probably deserved it!

Why the hell wasn't the photographer helping? What is it with the sickos that keep the camera rolling instead of actually getting involved?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Well of course! Because the news has _never_ got it wrong!:whistling2:
> All I'm saying is, that having seen the way the public act around large wildlife, I would not be surprised if the gentleman was trying to get close to the leopard for some kind of macho stunt. The leopard was clearly cornered in some kind of garage (that's why it attacked!)....would you have gone in there to try get it out? Or would you have given it a very wide berth, let it come out in it's own time, and call the authorities? I suggest that he and the photographer were trying to get some lovely footage, and it backfired.


Ok, now you're just making it up! The only shots where the leopard is possibly in a room is the first two where you can clearly see an opening in the left side of the first picture. These are not idiots, they are people who have clearly lived side by side with leopards and no doubt other large wildlife every day, if they were stupid enough to stroll up to one they wouldn't have reached adulthood.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> err......Doesn't mean to say that's true!:whistling2:
> 
> Do you believe everything you hear third hand?


Nope, but it proved that point exactly: that you can't just go by what anyone says, someone else has a different explanation. We're never going to know what really happened, but my point there was to highlight that there are different explanations for what COULD have happened


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Devi said:


> *The only shots where the leopard is possibly in a room is the first two where you can clearly see an opening in the left side of the first picture*.*DUH! Those are the ones I was talking about!* These are not idiots, they are people who have clearly lived side by side with leopards and no doubt other large wildlife every day* Who's making stuff up now?????*, if they were stupid enough to stroll up to one they wouldn't have reached adulthood.


The leopards (as has already been discussed) are only fairly recently spreading in towards the towns. How do you know they live side by side with big wild animals? Do you think Londoners are used to seeing big stags walking through the streets of Hackney? Preposterous!

The new arrival of these animals in busy cities is sure to create some kind of sensation, so there's every chance the locals (remembering there's a very good chance they are rather poorly educated) would put themselves in dangerous situations! 

You suggest that we are speculating, but aren't you also? Both sides are entirely plausible!


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Anyway...I'm over this. The man has no scalp (about which I couldn't care less), and a poor leopard (according to the article, but not to a friend of a friend of a friend) is dead....shame


----------



## philipniceguy (Mar 31, 2008)

sadly we will never know but im sure in my own head that it didnt just think lets go into a building and take a mans scalp off. and ill just run and jump on a man. when clearly it would rather run away from a group of people that large. I only feel sorry for the leopard if dead i feel sorry because its dead because of us humans, and if its still alive i feel sorry for it having to be tormented by all them people in the first place. I could go on for days but think i'll leave this as my last post on the matter


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> The leopards (as has already been discussed) are only fairly recently spreading in towards the towns. How do you know they live side by side with big wild animals? Do you think Londoners are used to seeing big stags walking through the streets of Hackney? Preposterous!
> 
> The new arrival of these animals in busy cities is sure to create some kind of sensation, so there's every chance the locals (remembering there's a very good chance they are rather poorly educated) would put themselves in dangerous situations!
> 
> You suggest that we are speculating, but aren't you also? Both sides are entirely plausible!


Guwahati is a town of less than a million people, London is a city of 8 million. The leopard came from a hill near the town (source - India Times The deceased was a lawyer, which kinda goes against your 'uneducated' belief. I am telling you things that I am aware of from this widely reported incident, you are the one making assumptions. 
A person died here and others were seriously injured, it is insulting to these people to assume they deserved their fate with no evidence to back up your statements.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Devi said:


> Guwahati is a town of less than a million people, London is a city of 8 million. The leopard came from a hill near the town (source - India Times The deceased was a lawyer, which kinda goes against your 'uneducated' belief. I am telling you things that I am aware of from this widely reported incident, you are the one making assumptions.
> A person died here and others were seriously injured,* it is insulting to these people to assume they deserved their fate with no evidence to back up your statements*.


Could hardly give a tiny toss tbh......I pity the plight of the poor leopard over the fools that got too close anyday! As I said before, if a wild leopard was anywhere near me (_and they did know about it_....hence all the cameras), then you wouldn't see me for dust! I certainly wouldn't have hung around to have half my head removed!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mrcriss said:


> Anyway...I'm over this. The man has no scalp (about which I couldn't care less), and a poor leopard (according to the article, but not to a friend of a friend of a friend) is dead....shame


You have made lots of assumption yourself and seem to believe media articles. The media never lets the truth gets in the way of a good story. 

it was an email from a very highly respected individual in the herp and wildlife world, who, because of the bitchyness and general attude of people on this and other forums doesn't post. As people would rather make up stuff and beleive newspapers then the actual story. 

Im not going to get into name dropping etc as it just isnt worth it but i trust the source lol. 

Jay


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Spikebrit said:


> You have made lots of assumption yourself and seem to believe media articles. The media never lets the truth gets in the way of a good story.
> 
> it was an email from a very highly respected individual in the herp and wildlife world,SO? who, because of the bitchyness and general attude of people on this and other forums doesn't post. As people would rather make up stuff and beleive newspapers then the actual story.
> 
> ...



Firstly, it matters not one whit to me just how "highly respected" this mysterious individual is.....Attenborough is just as capable of getting things wrong as everyone else. My main issue was with certain other forum members gloating and claiming complete vindication on the back of some evidence which is no more relevant than hearsay and conjecture! Until said "expert" is willing to stand up and make his evidence known, then hearing it through you is like hearing that my cousin's friend's auntie's dog's butcher got sized up by a hungry python! Certainly not any reason for the "told you so" reaction from some involved in this discussion.

Still doesn't alter the fact that I (and apparently various others viewing this thread) feel far more for that poor leopard than any idiotic human that ends up in a tangle with one!


----------



## Spikebrit (Oct 23, 2006)

mrcriss said:


> Firstly, it matters not one whit to me just how "highly respected" this mysterious individual is.....Attenborough is just as capable of getting things wrong as everyone else. My main issue was with certain other forum members gloating and claiming complete vindication on the back of some evidence which is no more relevant than hearsay and conjecture! Until said "expert" is willing to stand up and make his evidence known, then hearing it through you is like hearing that my cousin's friend's auntie's dog's butcher got sized up by a hungry python! Certainly not any reason for the "told you so" reaction from some involved in this discussion.
> 
> Still doesn't alter the fact that I (and apparently various others viewing this thread) feel far more for that poor leopard than any idiotic human that ends up in a tangle with one!


Why does everything need to be an argument? Not just you but various others on this thread seem to be getting all high and mighty about the article and doing noting but arguing from their high horses. This does seem to be the way this forum is going lately. Just for the recorded reading your posts on this thread you have extracted and developed information that isnt there or covered in any articles, where did you got it?, have you just fabricated up some stories so you can start and argument?

Im not particularly bothered about the supposed attack in all honesty, they happen all the time, as do people and leopards dieing. Getting upset about it on a forum thread really isn't going to change that. Nor is attacking sources of information.

All the information on both sides is from unreliable sources according to your definition, it could all be hearsay etc, all we have is some pictures. So using that

Are the pictures connected with the story?
Are the pictures relevant and recent?
Do we even know a leopard was involved??
Did the incident even occur when and where it said it did?
Was a leopard even injured or are the pictures from something else? 
Was it a planned invasion of leopards as part of a coup to start the leopard up-rising? 

(in all honest i don't really care, this is a secular argument with people getting upset about pointless things, i posted information because i was asked to, if you don't believe it fine, I was asked to post and did so to try and help inform members of this forum understand the story more since the article didn't include much info, glad i bothered now.)

I can see this being a circular argument, with a select few lecturing from high places, so im not going to get involved any more as I really have got better things to do. . 

Enjoy
Jay


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Haha! Now who's "lecturing", Jay? There's the stale stench of hipocrasy in the air!:lol2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

mrcriss said:


> Firstly, it matters not one whit to me just how "highly respected" this mysterious individual is.....Attenborough is just as capable of getting things wrong as everyone else. My main issue was with certain other forum members gloating and claiming complete vindication on the back of some evidence which is no more relevant than hearsay and conjecture! Until said "expert" is willing to stand up and make his evidence known, then hearing it through you is like hearing that my cousin's friend's auntie's dog's butcher got sized up by a hungry python! Certainly not any reason for the "told you so" reaction from some involved in this discussion.
> 
> Still doesn't alter the fact that I (and apparently various others viewing this thread) feel far more for that poor leopard than any idiotic human that ends up in a tangle with one!


Every article which covered this incident has agreed with the expert quoted here, apart from an MSN photo slideshow which only disagreed on whether the animal was alive or not. Google it yourself if you don't believe the multiple links you've been given.
The man who was scalped has given his story here - Pintu Dey Story and it also states the tiger has been released into a wildlife sanctuary after his vet check. So you can stop worrying about him!


----------



## Jamiioo (May 8, 2010)

"The cat was later tranquillised by forest officials and taken to the Assam State Zoo in Guwahati. On Monday it was set free in a tiger reserve in Manas, western Assam"

They freed a Leopard into a Tiger Reserve? Can Tigers & Leopards Co-habit in the same enclosed environment? Sorry if that is a stupid question XD 

:lol2:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Jamiioo said:


> "The cat was later tranquillised by forest officials and taken to the Assam State Zoo in Guwahati. On Monday it was set free in a tiger reserve in Manas, western Assam"
> 
> They freed a Leopard into a Tiger Reserve? Can Tigers & Leopards Co-habit in the same enclosed environment? Sorry if that is a stupid question XD
> 
> :lol2:


I checked out their site and it is enormous, as far as species they have -



> A total of 55 mammals, 36 reptiles and three amphibians have been recorded Manas harbours by far the greatest number of India's Schedule I mammals of any protected area in the country. Many are typical of South-East Asian rainforest and have their westernmost distribution here. Mammals include golden langur, a recently discovered endemic restricted to Manas, capped langur, Hoolock gibbon, clouded leopard, tiger (second-largest population in India), leopard, golden cat, fishing cat, leopard cat, marbled cat, binturong, sloth bear, wild dog, Ganges dolphin, Indian elephant, Indian rhinoceros, pygmy hog, swamp deer, sambar, hog deer, Indian muntjac, water buffalo, gaur, giant squirrel, hispid hare and Indian pangolin.
> Over 450 species of bird have been recorded, including the threatened Bengal florican, great pied hornbill, wreathed hornbill and other hornbills. Uncommon waterfowl species include spot-billed pelican, lesser adjutant and greater adjutant.
> Reptiles include a variety of snakes, gharial and monitor lizard. Assam roofed turtle has recently been recorded.


----------



## wildlifewarrior123 (Jan 14, 2012)

mrcriss said:


> Anyway...I'm over this. The man has no scalp (about which I couldn't care less), and a poor leopard (according to the article, but not to a friend of a friend of a friend) is dead....shame


Agree 100%, people should stop encroaching on animals space and leave them alone - BUT...
Man versus leopard clash on camera - Hindustan Times
This website says he was trying to save the leopard's life...


----------



## popitgoes (Oct 24, 2010)

thats what you get when you **** with a leopard

atleast the guy doesnt need a hair cut now


----------

